# bear hunting dahlonega



## airborne8407 (Sep 4, 2012)

So I am in the army new to the area. I cant find a place to really deer hunt thats worth my time. So why not bear hunt? I work up in Dahlonega at the ranger camp and live in Alpharetta. I am trying to find a place that would be good for bear hunting. I would love any help in trying to find some or hunt them close to my work. New to the area and bear hunting any advice help tips or place to start looking would be great thanks!


----------



## FMBear (Sep 4, 2012)

First off, thanks for serving for our freedom!!  

2nd, you have plenty of National Forest and WMA areas that have plenty of bear.  Chattahoochee, Swallow Creek, and Chestatee are all close to you and have plenty of bear on them.  Just look for the saddles and ridge tops and spend some days slowly still hunting.  Here's a link to a good article the GON had a couple months ago:
http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=3077&cid=94


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 4, 2012)

Heck man. Its all national Forest around the ranger camp. All the old southern end of blue ridge wma is national forest now to. Bears all over the place there. You could be in a stand fast right outta the ranger camp.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Sep 4, 2012)

Isn't the camp in or near Cooperscreek WMA.  I've run up on N GA ROTC guys on Duncan Ridge Road. If you haven't got a copy of the GA Hunting Regs, get a copy and you will see several WMA's you could do some hunting on. Dave


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2012)

Best sign I've seen was on a SAR not far from Frank D. Merrill. I'll pm you the lat/long. We were pushing the bear off of the ridge; fresh steaming piles. Really steep terrain, rocky and lots of short (4 to 6 ft. ) understory white pines. Just their kind of hangout.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey Miguel, I have scouted that area extensively.  There are bears up there for sure, and Blue Ridge WMA was one of the best producers.  I'm busy for the next few weeks, but lets plan a trip in October, and I'll take you to all the places I have scouted there RIGHT NEXT to your camp off of Coopers Gap Road.  I know the area very well and would not mind showing you around.  I can also put you on some turkeys in the spring.  I also know of a REALLY GOOD red oak stand, and I'll take you to it.  I don't thereup there often and I dont mind sharing.  I'm also a former Army Infantryman.  Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Gerrik (Sep 12, 2012)

I was in the National Forest yesterday and jumped one not too far from Amicalola State Park. And I've seen bears on Chattahoochee WMA while fishing. So they are up there. Trying bear hunting myself this year, and I'm like you. Live in Norcross, and work north of town.


----------



## USMC0321 (Sep 12, 2012)

I have seen some big bucks up above Ranger Camp, there are two open fields up there that would be good spots for a stand.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2012)

USMC0321 said:


> I have seen some big bucks up above Ranger Camp, there are two open fields up there that would be good spots for a stand.



As long as they don't tape a simulated artiliary ord to the tree your in...... Those boys like their noise makers when their playing in the woods..


----------



## Coastie (Sep 12, 2012)

Go back in behind the Ranger camp in Pen cove and have at it, kill every hog you see in there too.


----------

